# Lezyne - Mini GPS or Power GPS?



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm a total noob with bike GPS. In fact, my wife bought me a Garmin Edge 500 for Christmas, and I returned it because I thought I'd ever want one. But seeing my friends post their rides on FB, and now seeing the benefits of using one, I want to give them a shot. I'm really lazy, and don't want to mess with all the functions. I don' have the need for Bluetooth or using sensors. I just want to know the distance, elevation, and mph of my rides. It appears that these Lezyne units fit the bill. What's your experience or opinions of these?


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

Power GPS because eventually you will want a heart rate monitor.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a Super and I like it. Though, I have been eyeballing the Bryton Rider series of GPS cyclecomputers. Bryton uses 1-second recording whereas the Lezyne unit doesn't. I'm not sure exactly what method the Lezyne uses, but there will be upwards of 10-second intervals where no points have been recorded. I was told by a Lezyne rep that they were thinking of adding 1-second recording, but nothing has come through. Last FW update was Dec 2015. I have had no issues with the way it currently records, and seems to be as accurate as other GPS devices on the 'net I compare my logs to, but YMMV.

What I like about the Super is the text and call notifications. Also that it uses both ANT+ and BLE sensors, pairs with your phone, and uses both GPS and GLONASS satellites. Long lasting battery helps out a bit too. I did get the forward mount because I didn't like how high the GPS sat with the included mount. Though, I reversed the forward mount so the GPS is tucked in right next to my stem.


----------



## saildesign (Aug 10, 2006)

I love my mini. does everything you need, but without tall the [email protected] that ties into phones, etc.
Since my phone is a 10-year-old keyboard-slider, you can see how much I value the latest gadgets...


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

Lezyne just introduced their "Enhanced" line of GPS devices. Maybe that will be an option for those seeking a GPS bike 'puter.


----------



## mackdhagen (Jun 17, 2011)

MiWolverine said:


> Lezyne just introduced their "Enhanced" line of GPS devices. Maybe that will be an option for those seeking a GPS bike 'puter.


wow they really enhanced the super. I want to sell my super and get the new super. Curious how quickly they refreshed their line up, barely been two years. Having put 1k miles on the super the enhancements they made were everything that i thought hey should do so it looks like they listened to the consumers.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

It looks like arts has a few of the new enhanced gps's already. I just ordered a new super gps for $106 with their mystery code from the deals section. Hopefully its an upgrade from my old cateye stealth 10. You certainly cant beat the price.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

GuitsBoy said:


> It looks like arts has a few of the new enhanced gps's already. I just ordered a new super gps for $106 with their mystery code from the deals section. Hopefully its an upgrade from my old cateye stealth 10. You certainly cant beat the price.


I almost pulled the trigger on one, please post up how it works out for you then.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

dirtrider76 said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on one, please post up how it works out for you then.


Should be arriving today. Hopefully Ill get a chance to go for a ride either today or tomorrow at some point, and Ill post up my initial thoughts. I'm coming from a bare-bones GPS, so I wont be hard to impress.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

dirtrider76 said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on one, please post up how it works out for you then.


The new Enhanced Super GPS arrived today, along with a cheapo $13 Sunding speed and cadence sensor. My $8 heart rate strap got delayed, but should arrive monday I hope.

The sensor looks quite nice, and is actually smaller than expected. i had feared it was gong to be the size of a small cell phone, but its actually just a little wider than a hotwheels car. Perfect. The mounting hardware feels pretty secure. I doubt Ill accidentally knock the GPS off the mount like I did with my old cateye. The rubber o-rings are less than ideal, but they do seem fairly secure for what they are.

It took only a minute or two to get comfortable with navigating the menus, and then inputting personal and bike info was a snap. I dont see any advanced settings for GPS vs GLONASS or enabling or disabling the accelerometer and barometer. I guess we just have to take it on faith that theyre enabled and working.

Pairing my cheap bluetooth cadence/speed sensor took a couple tries to get recognized, but I finally got it paired. In testing it has a propensity to drop quite frequently. I'm not sure if its a bluetooth issue, maybe sensor magnet issue, or just because its a piece of crap. While the GPS seems to tolerate the drops and reconnects quite well, it seems to lower the average speed or cadence because of the missing data. I'm sure a better quality sensor would be a bit more solid than this piece of junk, but hey, THIRTEEN BUCKS! If I find I actually use the data, Ill pick up a wahoo or something.

Ending a run is accomplished by going to the lap menu and navigating to save. uploading to strava is not quite that simple, or maybe I'm just missing a short cut. Anyway, I had to open the lezyne ally gps app on my phone, then refresh the list of ride on my phone. Then select the ride I wanted, and download the data to my phone. Then finally, upload the data to the lezyne cloud. I have the automatic upload to strava checked, but the only thing automatic about it is that it uploads to both the lezyne cloud and strava at the same time. Everything else requires manually retrieving the data.

Strava shows the ride pretty much as expected. I wont know about the accuracy until I get a good sample size of rides up there, but no red flags so far. The cadence sensor drops seem to lower the cadence a bit, but strava seems more tolerant of the speed sensor drops, or simply uses GPS data for speed. Either way, it has a higher average speed than the GPS shows.

The Lezyne cloud has some nice features, like including the cadence and speed sensor data, temperature, elevation and some fancy charts. Strava premium probably has all this, but I still use the free version. Unfortunately the speed and cadence sensor dropouts seem to severely ding the averages here, and the charts look very saw-toothy.

All in all, my only complaints so far are with (or because of) the cheap speed and cadence sensor. The GPS appears to be an awesome piece of hardware, especially for the $106 bucks I spent on it. Cant wait to get some more time in with it.


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

I had sensor issues even with the Wahoo speed sensor which is not actually supported according to Lezyne. I switched to a Bontrager (supported) sensor and it has worked flawlessly. Made me like the (older) Super again.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

sjnuss said:


> I had sensor issues even with the Wahoo speed sensor which is not actually supported according to Lezyne. I switched to a Bontrager (supported) sensor and it has worked flawlessly. Made me like the (older) Super again.


So the older super worked with the wahoo, but the newer one did not? Im guessing theyre going to upset a lot of people with that, and maybe it will be fixed in a future firmware update. But thanks for the useful info, saves me some trial and error.


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

Let me clarify. The older Super unit worked ok for a while with the Wahoo then I suddenly started getting erroneous mileage readings, i.e. In the middle of a ride 80+ miles would be added to the mileage total suddenly with no way to remove it. Spoke to Lezyne about this. No real solution other than the "Wahoo was not officially supported". So then I changed to the supported Bontrager sensor and all plays nicely together. I have no experience with the new Lezyne units. Wahoo may now be supported but not sure.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

sjnuss said:


> I had sensor issues even with the Wahoo speed sensor which is not actually supported according to Lezyne. I switched to a Bontrager (supported) sensor and it has worked flawlessly. Made me like the (older) Super again.





GuitsBoy said:


> So the older super worked with the wahoo, but the newer one did not? Im guessing theyre going to upset a lot of people with that, and maybe it will be fixed in a future firmware update. But thanks for the useful info, saves me some trial and error.


Wow, if they don't support Wahoo they are just a Yahoo.......
wahoo make good stuff


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

ziscwg said:


> Wow, if they don't support Wahoo they are just a Yahoo.......
> wahoo make good stuff


Their compatability chart shows it works with Wahoo Blue SC combo sensor. Not sure if this doc covers the new year 10 models, or only the old generation gps.

http://www.lezyne.com/downloads/PowerSuperWirelessCompatibility.pdf

Either way, I am going with cateye ISC-12 and HR-12 bluetooth sensors, both of which should be compatible. Another inexpensive option is lezyne's own combo sensor which arts has for $45 normally, and would have been a measley $32 had I bought it with the same coupon from last week. Live and learn.

But to answer the OP's original question, All of the new Lezyne GPS should be able to do what you want. The cheapest options are the Macro GPS and Mini GPS. I'm still working out a couple of small issues with mine before I can completely recommend the brand, though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sjnuss (Mar 9, 2009)

GuitsBoy said:


> Their compatability chart shows it works with Wahoo Blue SC combo sensor.


Wahoo Blue SC, yes use it on my road bike. But the Wahoo wheel speed only sensor that attaches to the hub, is the one not listed and the one I had issues with.


----------



## freshturk (Aug 11, 2016)

Just got the enhanced super and have been pleased with it thus far. I have a wahoo HR montor and speed sensor. HR strap pairing via BT is seamless whereas I have only been able to pair the speed sensor via ANT+. Its been hit or miss as some rides ive had to re-pair and others it will auto pair. I may try another speed sensor instead. 

Had the old super for a week before returning for the enhanced and had no difficulties pairinng the speed sensor via bluetooth.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

I spent the weekend riding with my cateye combo speed/cadence, as well as the cateye heart rate sensor. Everything worked beautifully, and mileage and was a spot on match to my old trusty stealth GPS unit. I'm all in for about 190 for the enhanced GPS, HR and combo speed/cadence sensor setup. Hard to beat that kind of value.

BTW, if anyone else buys from Arts using a coupon (ie. mystery sale), consider picking up the lezyne combo speed/cadence sensor at the same time. Youll save money by buying both at the same time with a % off coupon.


----------



## Mad.Mtb (Aug 4, 2014)

I own the Mini. Pretty happy with it as I'm only interested in the basic feedback from each ride. Question though, how come the ascent ft listed during a ride on the unit is always higher than the ascent ft listed on the Lyzyne GPS root website after uploading it. For example, I was in Flagstaff and the unit was showing over 2400 ft during the ride, but after I uploaded it, the ride was only about 800+ feet of ascent.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

madreptilian said:


> I own the Mini. Pretty happy with it as I'm only interested in the basic feedback from each ride. Question though, how come the ascent ft listed during a ride on the unit is always higher than the ascent ft listed on the Lyzyne GPS root website after uploading it. For example, I was in Flagstaff and the unit was showing over 2400 ft during the ride, but after I uploaded it, the ride was only about 800+ feet of ascent.


corrections of some sort.

According to this chart:
http://www.lezyne.com/downloads/Y10LezyneCatalog_GPSComparisonChart-USD.pdf
the mini does NOT have a barometer, which is used to determine elevation and generate more accurate elevation plots and climbing totals. Without a barometric altimeter, elevation is calculated based on GPS signals alone. The accuracy of that method for ground-based fitness receivers is pretty terrible.

The software is tossing the elevation numbers calculated by the device based on the GPS signal, and instead calculating elevations generated by overlaying the GPS data onto a digital elevation model. That method isn't perfect, (no method of calculating elevation is), but it's at least pretty consistent. It tends to somewhat underestimate climbing totals, but I'll bet that GPS based elevation is greatly exaggerating totals on your rides.


----------



## Mad.Mtb (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks Harold. I assumed it had something to do with no barometer in the GPS. Any yes, my unit is always exaggerating the ascent, leading me to believe I'm a great climber.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Did the old super have a barometer? I assumed it did, just with the default standard sea level pressure pre-set.

I just talked to a guy in the Lezyne booth at Interbike and he said you have the option to not see current speed (my only complaint with the original Super GPS), is that true?


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

No, the old Super doesn't have a barometer.

I think I am going to sell my Super and get a Micro-C. It appears to have all the features of the new Super, just more compact, lighter and with a color screen (not necessary, but nice to look at). I was tempted to get this Micro-C watch for cross training, but it doesn't have a barometer. Plus, I really don't like to wear a watch while biking.


----------

